# A TheTolkienForum button?



## Jesse (Feb 18, 2003)

Hello all:
I was wondering something. What if the store opened up a stock of TTF buttons? We could then recognize each other easily when we are doing our daily chores. Every button would have a different username on it. For example, my button could have my username. That'd way you'd know who I am. What do you all think about this idea?


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 18, 2003)

what do you mean button?


----------



## Jesse (Feb 18, 2003)

You know, a button you wear on your hat or shirt. Sort of like an ID badge.


----------



## Beorn (Feb 18, 2003)

'course, there are only maybe 7 or 8 people from my area, so it's pretty likely that no one will ever see another person from TTF. However, you can check out http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7317


----------



## Rangerdave (Feb 19, 2003)

The button idea could be fun....




but I would much rather just keep my pennyfarthing bicycle button with the big red number 6.


RD


----------



## Mablung (Feb 19, 2003)

I want a pennyfarthing those things are aweomse (I wonder if anyone else knows what one is)


----------



## Aulë (Feb 19, 2003)

Well I do!

It's one of those cool bicycles with the huge front wheel and a tiny rear one.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 19, 2003)

So how many of you support the button idea? I think if enough people support the idea, the webmaster will put it in our store.


----------



## ltas (Feb 20, 2003)

I've said this before - I'd really like a pin (a button) that would look like that logo in the centre of MacAddict's banner up there. 

Not a bad idea at all, Jesse


----------



## Jesse (Mar 15, 2003)

Yes. Perhaps if enough people sign a petition or something like that, the webmaster will start productions of them?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 15, 2003)

I honestly don't see the point of them.
Maybe they could be given out at conventions when there is an actual need for them.
They are useless otherwise.


----------



## ltas (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pippin_Took _
> *They are useless otherwise. *


So are most fun things in life, but people still have them because... well, they're fun .


----------

